# What do you think of GP?



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*What do you think of gopitbull.com? *

Feel free to make suggestions or ellaborate


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No going back now!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I would have voted for the first one but we need a coffee machine around here


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

what if your vote is 2 and 3?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

last resort!!!! Ive just reached the end of the internet!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> last resort!!!! Ive just reached the end of the internet!


dang! that's pretty harsh lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

you guys know what i picked... i love to say WOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Alright who voted last resort! Come on bring it out!!! LMAO. Is it because we don't have a coffee machine?


GP is my homepage lmao. Yes sad I know.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

nah i picked the second one read above this is the end of andy's internet LMAO


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

i picked the second one


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah I'm glad to be a member here and won't have it any other way..


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

dannngg! GP isnt my homepage but thats an interesting thought bhahahaha


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

meganc66 said:


> dannngg! GP isnt my homepage but thats an interesting thought bhahahaha


Ahh been my homepage for almost 2 years lmao.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I see changes in store hopefully in the near future oh and I don't mean a coffe machine either or a pop machine or anyother trival thing. I would like to see people getting along and helping instead of always calling foul when they don't like something. I would like to see informative threads more cool headed debates oh yea I would like to see some thicker skin around here too. Come on peeps live learn laugh don't take everything so darn serious we each have opinions and we are intitled to them doesn't mean we have to agree or even like it but we should be respectfull to it.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I said great source of information and I'm happy to be a member. This site is made up of people, so it will never be perfect, but I've stuck around for a few years now and met some people that I think are really cool.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I see changes in store hopefully in the near future oh and I don't mean a coffe machine either or a pop machine or anyother trival thing. I would like to see people getting along and helping instead of always calling foul when they don't like something. I would like to see informative threads more cool headed debates oh yea I would like to see some thicker skin around here too. Come on peeps live learn laugh don't take everything so darn serious we each have opinions and we are intitled to them doesn't mean we have to agree or even like it but we should be respectfull to it.


Good call. You only have so long on this earth and it's too short to be mad of whether you like someone elses dog. If they like there dog good for them, You don't have to like there dog . And they don't have to like your dog but we all should get along for the sake of the breeds that are in question because they are all at risk


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Good call. You only have so long on this earth and it's too short to be mad of whether you like someone elses dog. If they like there dog good for them, You don't have to like there dog . And they don't have to like your dog but we all should get along for the sake of the breeds that are in question because they are all at risk


NO KIDING!!!!!!

silly adults! : )


----------

